# 105 worth considering?



## sealdavid (Jul 23, 2010)

Okay, I have been looking at many bikes. Test rode a few. It seems that most bikes below a certain price point have Shimano 105 on them. I had read so many times that 105 worked well that I was at first a little surprised. But on many of these bikes, it was reluctant to shift, especially in the front, and it seems that the amount of pressure one needs to move the bike to shift varies greatly from one shift to the next. 

I thought it was just me at first. But two friends of mine, who are completely new to road biking, both said they had the same observations about 105 after riding other systems back to back. They ended up with DA and Ultegra bikes. 

But still, I keep reading bike tests and reviews where the authors say that "the excellent 105 functioned flawlessly" and even read about how great it is here. 

What gives? The 105 that I've ridden would only suffice as something to have on a bike until it gets upgraded to something else.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

All Shimano sucks. Some sucks less than others.

However... frame design, cable routing, and mechanic ability all play into how well a bike shifts.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

My experiences differ. I have both a 105 and Ultegra bikes and I can't tell a discernable difference in shifting or drivetrain performance. If anything, my Ultegra bike isn't quite as crisp shifting at the rear, but as Platy stated, there are numerous reasons for this. 

Since you and your friends both have ridden a number of 105 bikes, all apparently displaying the same idiosyncrasies. I don't have an answer for you. Normally, with new bikes I'd attribute it to set up, but with your scenario, that seems unlikely - unless all the bikes were set up by the same inept mechanic.

FWIW I've been doing fast training (relatively speaking)/ fitness riding consistently for 25+ years, ride in excess of 5,600 miles annually and have ridden everything from Sora to DA and find the current 105 group to be nothing short of excellent. But like any other group, it has to be set up properly to function optimally.


----------



## stover (Apr 24, 2010)

Sounds like setup. When I got my new bike from the LBS I stripped it down to the frame and then set everything back up. Even SRAM Red or Shimano DA can shift like crap it not set up well. I know lots of people with 105. If its set up correctly it works well.


----------



## cpark (Oct 13, 2004)

My criterium bike was equiped with 105, had no problem.......


----------



## sealdavid (Jul 23, 2010)

Here's my theory, after riding so many bikes with the same problems, and noting immediate improvements on every other type of bike at the same shops - whether they be ultegra, low end campy, or sram - 105 just sucks but they have great marketing and image management, which manages to convince people it doesn't suck. But it still does. They just aren't aware of its suckiness. It's just a hypothesis at this point.


----------



## nismo73 (Jul 29, 2009)

Got my bike in August '09, and haven't had anything adjusted since I bought the bike which has the 105 group on it. Go figure...


----------



## sealdavid (Jul 23, 2010)

See! It works!


----------



## Lowflyer (Feb 1, 2010)

I would like to have a reason to switch to SRAM Red because I like the looks, but I just can't justify it since the 105 I have works so well. The 'if it isn't broke' adage applies here.


----------



## AnthonyL88 (Oct 9, 2007)

The 105 are nice for people wanting something nice, but don't want to spend a lot of money. I got the 105 on my 2010 Specialized Roubaix and it really didn't shift very well. Until I bought my bike into Bicycle World in MT Kisco, NY, Eric the owner told me why I was having the problem and he fixed it. Now the 105 shifts flawlessly.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

I got ten years out of my 105 shifters, and the derailleurs and hubs are still going. Frankly, I think the shifters will be fine with a bit of a flush. I bought my Ultegra shifters somewhat on impulse, and because I thought the new hood shape might work better for me.

I do notice that my Ultegra shifters require slightly less pressure and have a little bit shorter throw. But they're also ten years newer.

I guess Shimano could have screwed up the 105 group while I had my back turned, though.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

I have a bike that I upgraded to Ultegra after hearing that Ultegra shifted better. Big disappointment. The Ultegras shifted great but they didn't feel any different than the 105s I originally had. I now see Ultegra as "105 SL." Dura Ace? Well, that's another story.


----------



## Nimitz (Jul 8, 2004)

105 works well enough for me..I'd love to piece together a Red/Force grouppo though mainly to see what the fuss is about

I rarely adjust my RD, front almost never have about 8k miles on it so far orig. chain/cassette (need replacing)

Chad


----------



## |3iker (Jan 12, 2010)

Good value part. A well tuned one does not suck. A well tune anything is a joy to ride.


----------



## jinnjia (Jun 12, 2010)

can someone share some on hand experience with the new 2011 105 with the previous 105 ?


----------



## Tinshield (Jun 29, 2008)

|3iker said:


> Good value part. A well tuned one does not suck. A well tune anything is a joy to ride.


I agree. 105 will work very well. Yes it will have a weight penalty, some durability sacrifices and certainly a little quality lost in the feel but performance will be fine for most riders.

Just like with mountain bikes, there's very little, if any, difference in performance between XT or XTR, even SLX. The differences are mostly with the finish, quality of material and a nicer action at the levers. Shifting performance does not suffer, at least to most people.


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

jinnjia said:


> can someone share some on hand experience with the new 2011 105 with the previous 105 ?


Is it out yet? I know that Shimano is coming out with a revamped 105 group, but I haven't seen a press release or the like yet.


----------



## nismo73 (Jul 29, 2009)

AJL said:


> Is it out yet?


The latest Performance catalog has it on sale.


----------



## Trek2.3 (Sep 13, 2009)

terbennett said:


> I have a bike that I upgraded to Ultegra after hearing that Ultegra shifted better. Big disappointment. The Ultegras shifted great but they didn't feel any different than the 105s I originally had. I now see Ultegra as "105 SL." Dura Ace? Well, that's another story.


*Ditto*.


----------



## aengbretson (Sep 17, 2009)

I rode a 105 (5600)-equipped bike last year and bout a new one this year that has Ultegra 6600. The Ultegra feels a _tiny_ bit more mechanical (a good thing for me) but it also has a Shimano crank (compared with a FSA gossamer crank on the 105-quipped bike) so that may have something to do with it.

My opinion: there isn't that much of a difference. 105 is a good group to have if you're on a budget and want/need Shimano. Keep it well-adjusted and lubed (not that hard) and it works very well. Totally worth considering.


----------



## darwinosx (Oct 12, 2010)

sealdavid said:


> Here's my theory, after riding so many bikes with the same problems, and noting immediate improvements on every other type of bike at the same shops - whether they be ultegra, low end campy, or sram - 105 just sucks but they have great marketing and image management, which manages to convince people it doesn't suck. But it still does. They just aren't aware of its suckiness. It's just a hypothesis at this point.


105 doesn't suck. If its not working well its because it was setup incorrectly. Personally I stick with Ultegra and DA because i can.


----------



## MYMOJO34 (Aug 18, 2011)

Zombie thread!


----------



## andyoo (Sep 4, 2011)

shifter and derailleur is only part of the equation. that is also your routing and cables.
I have 105 on my Orbea but I use dura ace cabling. it shifts smoothly.
But then again I used dura ace chain and dura ace casette.

I have another 2 bikes one is colnago with sram red and another is de rosa with dura ace 7900.
I can tell you the main difference is weight. Smoothless...only a little....and it greatly depends on how well I tune the bike just right.


----------

